# HAM Radio



## HoosierLawnGnome

Where my HAMs at?

This fall I got into HAM radio. I've really enjoyed it. Got my tech in September, then picked up my General and Extra a few weeks later.

I put a comet gp 3 up in the QTH attic on some lmr 400 for dual band. My HF rig is going up soon. Took the HT with me on a backpacking trip this fall and it was very handy.

I don't want to give out my sign publicly here, but maybe we could have a lawn net sometime on a digital talkgroup or something.

73


----------



## Ware

Something I've always been a little interested in, but haven't taken the plunge.


----------



## Tjstampa

I just joined the forum. I need to set up a home station. Most of my gear other than my old hat is set up for emcom an is currently in 2 boxes with marine batteries.

73 
Kf4kpa


----------



## UltimateLawn

I refreshed my Tech license recently and was dabbling quite a bit with DMR. I haven't touched it in about 12 months but I would be keen to join a lawn mower talk group.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Hey, it'd be cool if the Yanks and Aussie's could chat lawns live via ham!


----------



## thin_concrete

I have a Comet GP-3 that's been fantastic. I'd always been interested in it, but got my Tech just before C19 hit and have been waiting to take my general since then.

KC1MRN


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

thin_concrete said:


> I have a Comet GP-3 that's been fantastic. I'd always been interested in it, but got my Tech just before C19 hit and have been waiting to take my general since then.
> 
> KC1MRN


I have the same antenna! GP-3 over 50' LMR 400.



Anybody wanting to upgrade, hamstudy.org is the way to go. I took my tests.

@dfw_pilot totally agree! Ever do any HAM while flying?


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

@Ware A lot of HAMs have weather beacon stations set using APRS, which can be integrated to the Rachio Personal Weather Stations' weather service, Aeris, which has an api for ham weather stations.

There is also a way to integrate data into Davis systems. 

Lots of these stations in my area!


----------



## dfw_pilot

No HAM, but I have used HF while over the Pacific. Pretty wild to be off the coast of the Philippines and talking to a controller in Oakland, CA. almost half a world away. Pilots need a radio license for that part of the job but no Morse training anymore.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

dfw_pilot said:


> No HAM, but I have used HF while over the Pacific. Pretty wild to be off the coast of the Philippines and talking to a controller in Oakland, CA. almost half a world away. Pilots need a radio license for that part of the job but no Morse training anymore.


It was nice not having to learn Morse Code! The older HAMs hate that it is no longer required, but nobody uses it anymore outside the HAM community.

Instead of that, there are a million digital modes now.

I'll listen for ya on the HF bands! My station gets out to TX easily, but I JUST got it set up so it may work further.


----------



## Deltahedge

I thought about getting a HAM license a few years ago to operate the radio and video equipment needed to fly a fixed wing remote airplane (toy) out to a distance of about 15 miles and back. The specific frequencies and power rating that equipment uses require a license. I'm still interested in doing it, but I haven't had much time for the UAS and drone hobby in a few years.


----------



## Tjstampa

I have never been good a cw. However during a hurricane we had an operator in contact with the states EOC via cw when all the voice frequencies were full of static. It still come in handy


----------



## RayTL

@HoosierLawnGnome New Tech here, just got on the air a week or so ago. Heading for general using HamStudy (also used it for my Tech) and learning CW with the Morse Toad and Morse-IT apps.

Uh, btw, this new hobby is interrupting my regularly scheduled lawn spending, lol ... figuring out what equipment to buy is harder than the test!!

73s
Ray


----------



## bwerthmann

+SUB

Been watching HAM for a while. Got all set to get my tech, then COVID happened just before the exam. Then I got into thick of a yard drainage + bent green project.


----------



## quintafresnos

Hi guys. I'm a retired installation & commissioning engineer. Everything from MF to UHF, milliwatts to 1,500KW. This image is of the final inductor of a 100KW 1934 transmitter I used to run when I was a young engineer.


----------



## kc8qpu092200

Ham radio! What's that???&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## RayTL

Need an HF lawn forum net, lol. Plenty of old guys talking about the weather and their ailments. Why not my issues with POA annua?!


----------



## MarkV

Of you that are running an antenna in your attic. What range are you getting on what wattage? Do you have a radiant barrier as well?

I bought an HT a few months back to listen in. I think I'm going to try and get my technician license over the summer.

I would like to have a way to communicate during emergencies is my main want. I don't think I would ever get into HF. I'm near an airport as well. If I could listen in on air traffic that would be cool too.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

Scanners are pretty cool for air traffic and emergency stuff.

I got into it in part initially because I needed a way to communicate while hunting out of cell phone range. Then it took off.

It all started with a Baofeng UV-5R for those purposes......


----------



## RayTL

Haha @HoosierLawnGnome - the Baofeng did me in as well!

@MarkV

I can hit repeaters 10miles away on a simple hand held radio (ht) that runs 5watts. You can check out repeaterbook.com to see what's close to you. I typically only use 10w on my main rig and hit all of my local repeaters within 10/20 miles easily. I've done this with an antenna in the house (a mag mount on a pizza pan) and with my, now external, antenna. I don't have an antenna in the attic, but it is just as close being on the peak of my roof. The RF exposure you may be worried about is driven by wattage and duration of time you're actually talking. There are lots of articles on that. You can check out the ARRL website for good info.

As far as HF, FWIW from a relatively new ham, I got bored listening to people talk on the local repeaters and didn't have anyone to talk simplex with (radio to radio), so I quickly moved towards HF. 2M and 70cm are great, but HF is a lot more fun IMO. I live near a small regional airport that's extremely busy and haven't had much issue with it creating noise. It was cool to recently hear The President roll into the airport on his recent visit on the Air band.

Ray


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

@MarkV I get 60 miles on my Comet GP3 at 20 ft AGL with 50 ft LMR400 on a Kenwood TMV71A on 2m 70cm

On HF I hear stations all over the world and have transmitted to Europe, southern Brazil, and northeastern Africa on an OCF dipole.

All in my attic.


----------



## MarkV

@RayTL thanks for the info. It's funny how hobbies are so addicting and you just want to buy cooler toys.



HoosierLawnGnome said:


> @MarkV I get 60 miles on my Comet GP3 at 20 ft AGL with 50 ft LMR400 on a Kenwood TMV71A on 2m 70cm
> 
> On HF I hear stations all over the world and have transmitted to Europe, southern Brazil, and northeastern Africa on an OCF dipole.
> 
> All in my attic.


Well that's not what I was expecting to hear. I range wouldn't be anything near that with an attic antenna.

So what I'm hearing is, all the cool kids hang out on HF.


----------



## Tjstampa

I had a friend turn his rain gutter into an antenna to keep it hideous from the Homeowner association. He was able to reach both Canada and South America with his setup .


----------



## kc8qpu092200

MarkV said:


> @RayTL thanks for the info. It's funny how hobbies are so addicting and you just want to buy cooler toys.
> 
> 
> 
> HoosierLawnGnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> @MarkV I get 60 miles on my Comet GP3 at 20 ft AGL with 50 ft LMR400 on a Kenwood TMV71A on 2m 70cm
> 
> On HF I hear stations all over the world and have transmitted to Europe, southern Brazil, and northeastern Africa on an OCF dipole.
> 
> All in my attic.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's not what I was expecting to hear. I range wouldn't be anything near that with an attic antenna.
> 
> So what I'm hearing is, all the cool kids hang out on HF.
Click to expand...

Not much seems cool about it anymore and there certainly is not youth in this hobby anymore.


----------



## Deltahedge

I am interested in getting into HAM radio this year. I started watching some videos last week to help me study for the test. What advice would y'all give to a new person to the hobby? (I understand a little bit from building some quad-copters with video transmission, but that's the extent of it)


----------



## RayTL

Hey @Deltahedge ,

I used the HamStudy app, it's a great resource for the testing. I recommend coming up with a budget, because antennas, radios, wires, etc. are not cheap. Connect with your local club; mine has been a wealth of knowledge and has used equipment for sale or to borrow. A lot of folks start with a cheap Baofeng radio, just go ahead and spend a few more bucks for a Yaesu or an iCom, because the Baofeng is a waste of money. Do a lot of listening to pick up the lingo and figure out who's active on the local repeaters. Hope some of this helps.

Ray


----------



## RentalLawn

AK4AM in the group!

Just joined TLF today and thought I'd see how many other cross-pollinated lawn nut hams were on here.

Would be neat to jump on one of the Atlanta repeaters @RayTL and have a chat!

73 and good DX,
Alex, AK4AM


----------



## RayTL

RentalLawn said:


> AK4AM in the group!
> 
> Just joined TLF today and thought I'd see how many other cross-pollinated lawn nut hams were on here.
> 
> Would be neat to jump on one of the Atlanta repeaters @RayTL and have a chat!
> 
> 73 and good DX,
> Alex, AK4AM


Hi Alex, good to meet you; I'd be game for that.

Is your contact info good on QRZ?

73,
Ray


----------



## RentalLawn

Yes, sir!

I can get into just about all repeaters in the Atlanta metro area. Just shoot me an email and we can coordinate from there.

73,
Alex, AK4AM


----------



## Flying V Ranch

Here's my radio room in my home library...


----------



## RayTL

Great looking shack @Flying V Ranch !


----------

